# DIY Co2 with ceramic diffuser



## tacoman1423 (Aug 11, 2009)

if you what to increase the pressure your going to have to use more bottles. I currently have 4 bottles w/ bubble counter bottle pushing co2 through a glass diffuser. Although it may seem better than a ladder, I think that it wastes more co2 because like the ladder a good percent of the bubbles dont get dissolved. So I added a powerhead with a reactor to get better diffusion of co2.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Using DIY CO2 to drive a ceramic diffuser is mostly hit and miss. For some diffusers, you will have no problem generating enough pressure to get them to mist. For others, you will need a lot more pressure. 

I would not recommend the use of a 3 way valve and adding an air pump to increase pressure. Air pumps usually don't give off enough pressure either (I tried to use an air pump on a glass/ceramic disc diffuser I have, and it would not work until I hooked it up to a pressurized CO2 tank).

As tacoman1423 mentioned, you will have to add additional bottles to your line if you want to increase the pressure.


----------



## Postal Penguin (Mar 30, 2009)

My air pump couldn't drive a ceramic diffuser. However, if you seal your hoses well the yeast will eventually reach enough to drive the diffuser. It took 24 hours for it to start for me.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

my one 2L bottle generate enough pressure... but i'm getting sick of the white fuzzy yeast gunk on the ceramic disc...


----------



## MrThree (Sep 29, 2009)

I am getting plenty of pressure w/ a 1L bottle, about 1 cup sugar and 1 tsp yeast. Sealed up good.


----------



## Consigliere (Mar 21, 2009)

I have found it's easier to just put your CO2 line into your powerhead/filter and let it chop the bubbles and diffuse it. Might be a bit less efficient but it is worry free and has worked well for me.


----------



## tacoman1423 (Aug 11, 2009)

MrThree said:


> I am getting plenty of pressure w/ a 1L bottle, about 1 cup sugar and 1 tsp yeast. Sealed up good.


how long has that lasted, the first time I tried a glass diffuser with diy 2L bottle, the steady pressure only lasted a week, after that less and less bubbles, all in all it was inconsistent.

Then I tried using a (4) 1 gallons and got consistent pressure for about 4 weeks, after than started dying out until the 8th week when no more bubbles. But after pulling the diffuser off it was still producing co2, so I just stuck the tube into the powerhead. It lasted for another 2 weeks. all in all, lasted for 10 weeks. For longevity, more water does the trick.


----------



## dsubaru (Nov 5, 2007)

Consigliere said:


> I have found it's easier to just put your CO2 line into your powerhead/filter and let it chop the bubbles and diffuse it. Might be a bit less efficient but it is worry free and has worked well for me.


I concur with Consigliere..... I had a DIY with a 2lt bottle w ceramic diffuser. The CO2 would push through the ceramic diffuser however it would need some serious pressure. I found that it would work for a couple weeks and then there would be a leak somewhere. It was a real pain.

I finally decided to purchase a small powerhead (Elite mini) and ran the co2 line through the filter. It's small and efficient. The best thing is that the CO2 doesn't need to have some much pressure to work.. here is a pic.









also it may look like an eye sore but this is just a protype for now...


----------



## mayanjungledog (Mar 26, 2009)

I get lots of pressure using two 2 L soda bottles, each with 2 cups sugar, 1/2 tsp yeast. I alternate changing the bottles weekly to maintain somewhat constant pressure.


----------

